# I am in BIG TROUBLE!!!!! Possible new family member



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I found out about a litter of pups last week that were in need of homing. And normally I can just pass this sort of information on without a problem........BUT I have had a BAD case of puppy fever and have been glued to the photos of these pups on FB. 

Now I have PROMISED (EEEEGADS) my hubby that we won't be getting another pup for a while, but today I just had to go look at them........ I was totally smitten with a little white female with brown spots, but when I got there this little red fluffball just sat next to me and gazed into my eyes  she is soooo calm and sweet, I just couldn't resist.

DH doesn't know this but she came home with me :becky: after a stop to the vets for worming and first shots ( she's about 12 weeks). He is going to FREAK out when he gets home, so finger's crossed folks so I can weather the storm and keep this absolute gem

Here she is...I'll get better pics later when the dust has settled. Right now I've got to make sure a nice dinner is waiting on the table when Luc gets home ray:ray:


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Who could resist those eyes????


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

lmao, you gonna be in trouble!!! By looking at her it looks worth it


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Oh that first picture is too perfect. Maybe a bow around her neck would help when hubby meets her?


----------



## Missy Mae (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't blame you one bit. In fact I have my own "hubby coming home to a puppy that wasn't here when he left" story. I'm leaving for the vets but will share later and I hope it's good news!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute!!! Got a name for her yet? 

Good luck with the hubby LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

welcome, little one, to the family, and what's her name?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Bahahaha, not even I have done that before! LOL.
What an irresistible face though, you have to update this thread as soon as hubby comes home!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Phew! dodged a bullet....hubby is not a happy camper...but he handled it well. He's such a good guy, I don't know why I expected him to lose it on me. We just calmly talked about it and he's o.k with us keeping her!:cheer2::cheer2:

Now we have to come up with a name.......I'm stumped.........I was so worried I wouldn't be able to keep her that I haven't even considered a name.

Suggestions???? She is calm, sweet but confident at the same time. She's just observing everything in her new environment


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Just tell him its an early Christimas present for him  Congrats on the little cutie


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Here's a couple more shots I got after dinner. She was watching Kai and Ari fetching....... Now just have to get through the next few days of protests while she gets used to being confined to the crate. We will have a crash course tonight, but tomorrow I'll start treating her and introducing her to all the joys of being a spoiled indoor pooch. She doesn't know what toys are yet


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

our dogs always name themselves.....it'll come to you.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Blast it all, I was kindof hoping he'd tell you that you had to get rid of one dog. Then, of course, you were going to call me and I'd have to go to the airport to pick up Kai and then have my own right merry time as my husband had a melt down!
I'm so glad he's ok with her, she is such a cutie. What gorgeous eyes! Both he and she are keepers!
Well, if Kai doesn't get along with her, you know where I am. (again!).


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

File this thread under "reasons I am glad that I am not yet married."  My mom might be slightly peeved if I got a surprise puppy, but she lives 5000 km away, so I don't know what she would do about it... arty:


Your new baby is ADORABLE! Congrats!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Blast it all, I was kindof hoping he'd tell you that you had to get rid of one dog. Then, of course, you were going to call me and I'd have to go to the airport to pick up Kai and then have my own right merry time as my husband had a melt down!
> I'm so glad he's ok with her, she is such a cutie. What gorgeous eyes! Both he and she are keepers!
> Well, if Kai doesn't get along with her, you know where I am. (again!).


LOL Penny! Luckily for me Kai only dislikes obnoxious puppies, I don't think I've ever had such a laid back little lady. Which is why I came home with her, so far not one potty accident....AND a few minutes ago she took herself to her crate to lay down. Fingers crossed she doesn't scream the house down tonight...if she does I'm prepared to spend the night with her in the guest room. Wouldn't be fair to the tolerant hubby who has to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Is she still playing and running around despite being laid back? If not, I'd be a little concerned, but if she is then AWESOME! 

And come on, it would be practically illegal to turn down that adorable face, she's so stinkin' cute!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations on your new adorable puppy!
Maybe you could name her Gem, because that is the word you used to describe her,
or let your hubby have the honor.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> Is she still playing and running around despite being laid back? If not, I'd be a little concerned, but if she is then AWESOME!
> 
> And come on, it would be practically illegal to turn down that adorable face, she's so stinkin' cute!


Thanks and yes she is running around and playing, I think today she will be revealing more of her personality. All of the pups seemed to have relatively laid back personalities, very calm for their age. They all do have worms and fleas, but as soon as I took her I had her wormed and bathed. The worms are now exiting the premises ICK! Her gums are a good color, and her appetite is good.




> Janet At Nutro
> 
> Congratulations on your new adorable puppy!
> Maybe you could name her Gem, because that is the word you used to describe her,
> or let your hubby have the honor.


I thought of that name too Janet, but I did give Luc the honor of naming her, He chose Layla...... I'm o.k with that.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I just watched the youtube video in your signature and I absolutely LOVED it and fell in love with your dog too! Completely awesome story!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

She sure is a cute little thing. Glad your hubby wasn't to mad, but who could be with that face.


----------

